# Changing City Lights in VW MK4



## PROJECT-X (Jul 11, 2009)

I see a DIY for the MK5 city lights but any instructions on how to get to the City Light bulb on the MK4, please? Thanks!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

for a golf/GTI: open high beam cover.
Reach in & grab the city light & pull out of the housing.


----------



## PROJECT-X (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*

That is seeming impossible. Is there some trick to it? All I can see is what looks like a fat chunky plug and it won't budge. I'm assuming I need to unplug this first? I'm working on the passenger side headlight.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

you don't need to unplug the connector.
go look at the high beam cover. It should be pretty self explanatory to see how to open it (push down on the tab).


----------



## PROJECT-X (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Wow. You're right, I didn't even see the tab, thanks! OK, I got the cover off, but holy sh!t is that cramped in there. I can touch the wires holding the City Light bulb but the bulb must be fastened in some how. I'm tugging on it but it's not budging. Any tips? It's very very cramped....


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

it just pulls out. no twisting is required.


----------



## PROJECT-X (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*

You're the man. A little more pressure did it wonders. If you're ever in Philly, I'll get you a pint. 
I don't plan on putting it back in ever but if I decide to, I can see how getting it back in would be PITA...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (PROJECT-X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PROJECT-X* »_You're the man. A little more pressure did it wonders. If you're ever in Philly, I'll get you a pint. 
I don't plan on putting it back in ever but if I decide to, I can see how getting it back in would be PITA...

Get me a cheesesteak with whiz & onions with spicy fries from Steve's on Bustleton & St. Vincent.
....I'm a Philly native


----------



## PROJECT-X (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*









You got it, dude.


----------

